# Jon Boat Dolly Advice - BUY a Trailex SUT-300-U



## msoverto (Aug 6, 2013)

Hey all, just wanted to write a quick review on the Trailex SUT-300-U as I was looking for a nice dolly which I could use to launch my modified jon easily in and out of the water.....

https://www.castlecraft.com/trailex_dolly.htm 

this dolly is perfect for my tracker 1436......

if anyone is looking for a dolly to aid in the launching of a modified 14 ft jon, I highly recommend the SUT-300-U

I just thought it would be helpful to share.....


----------



## ggoldy (Aug 24, 2013)

And helpfull it is! I finally have a picture of what's been floating around in my head for two weeks. Those appear to be handy little gadgets. I too have a Tracker 1436 which we launch from the back of my pick-up but, I have yet to do it on my own. I've always had a partner and we carry it up and down the ramps. How hard is it for one person to pull up a ramp?
Thanks

Gary


----------

